
IpfsCloud: A Decentralized, Anonymous IPFS Cloud Storage Platform - vasa_develop
http://ipfscloud.store
======
LinuxBender
My understanding of IPFS is that it is not anonymous. Is my understanding
incorrect?

~~~
vasa_develop
Yup. That's why we added an encryption layer over Ipfs so that you can store
private data on it.

